# Thoughts on Diadora?



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

Just wanted to get some opinions on Diadora's MTB shoes, more specifically the 
Escape 









and Xcountry Comp









..Is the fit similar to a shimano? I'm a 44 in Shimano but a 43 in Specialized or Pearl, just about anything else. Anyone wear these?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

It does not fit like shimano. It fits more like Sidi. I like shimano and just not a big fan, but my brother has 2 pairs of Diadora and 2 Sidi.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

The fit is like a Sidi. I had a pair of Diadora 10 years ago or so and really liked them.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Good shoes, last forever.


----------



## lokisare (Mar 16, 2011)

Picked up some cheap diadora Xtrails from CRC recently - seem like pretty darn good shoes for the money. Fit is a little smaller than Shimano and I would say it's slightly narrower/lower volume... but I would say but not as low volume as SIDI - somewhere in between. 

I like them.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a pair of Diadora road shoes that use the exact same upper as the Escape mountain shoe and love them, I am actually going to be ordering a pair of the X Trail Evo mountain shoes soon

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_508828_-1_202642_10000_202362


----------



## IBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

*Chilly*

The first pair of shoes I owned were a pair of diadora chiles. They lasted almost 7 hard years, they were GREAT shoes. Now I have no idea with all the outsourcing going on. I would hope they are still the same great shoes.


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't find anyone locally that sells these to try a pair on, I thought performance bicycle carried them but the one here does not, any suggestions to what size would best fit me based on my description in the first post? I see that Diadora has half sizes, i'm almost debating going to a 43.5


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

going on 6 years with my Diadora Gekos


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

just ordered a pair of Escapes for $34.99! I'll post the link in the where are the deals thread as well, FYI they have some other cheap prices on shoes, sizes are limited though!

http://sicklerbikes.com/product-list/shoes-1212/shoes-1214/


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Been using a pair for about 3 years now. No complaints here.


----------



## slsl123 (Sep 15, 2004)

I picked up a set of the X-Trail evo diadoras at nashbar last fall. I've only used them on a dozen or so rides so far but they are really comfortable and well constructed. They run true to size and have a nice roomy toe box. Based on the reviews on this site I was worried about the cleats pulling out the sole of the shoe but it hasn't happened yet. The only complaint I have is that I have to crank the ratchet down to the very last notch on the strap to get them tight enough. If the strap stretches at all they will be too loose.


----------

